# Jug Fishing



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about jug fishing in Ohio?

how many jugs are allowed?

how many hooks per jug?

what do you do if a bass takes your jug bait?

the DNR regs are a little slim on these items.

also, doe anyone have a favorite place to jug fish?

Any help would be appreciated.

Don 
Elyria, OH


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the dnr regs seem to be fairluy clear on all those questions,except the bass deal.but i would imagine you could just check the regs on bass,as to legal size/creel limits.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i agree with misfit on the odnr rules


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

i agree with misfit on the odnr rules,me too.I used to do it every year it can be alot of fun.I mostley did it when the water was up a little.Good luck and have fun Oh about the amount of hooks we onley used one per jug,also i don't think there is a limet on how many u can use,just remember to have them tagged.


----------

